# Demonoid gone? RIP...



## Cocytean (Nov 9, 2007)

Just logged onto Demonoid, looks like the CRIA are at it again. Message seems pretty final this time. It's like losing a family member...all the good times...sniff.... :'(


----------



## mattyb89 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeh I just went on as I use it to check the comments on torrents as it was always good like that but I dont think its final its says they're threatening the server that hosts them not actually them they may just go and find a new server "MAY" but still another blow to pirates!


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm still holding out hope too. They just usually say 'we'll be back'. No such condolences this time. Damn you CRIA, removing all of our free things!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 9, 2007)

This does indeed suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully they'll find a solution.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 9, 2007)

I figured a site as big as demonoid had their own servers, not rented from someone.
They'll be back eventually.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 9, 2007)

Where would they get money for their own severs? It's a free site full of leechers. lol.

They'd be fools to put up money that would never get returned.

Sad to see it go though. Glad I got what I needed a few hours ago.


----------



## two40 (Nov 9, 2007)

advertising i guess.

seems a few of these sites are biting the dust lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: mind you, they should be back as its not a direct cease and decist to the admins.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 9, 2007)

not again :
The CRIA threatened the company renting the servers to us, and because of this it is not possible to keep the site online. Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your understanding.
fuck those CRIA!
they try to close one more will grow~


----------



## Pamela (Nov 9, 2007)

First the ESA shut down my 1rom.net and now my precious demonoid that I just recently donated to again gets shut down by the CRIA within 2 days of each other.  I hate the rich government pigs!


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Nov 9, 2007)

this is what, the fourth time, they'll be back...


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Nov 9, 2007)

http://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-shuts-down-again-071109/

read, looks like the tracker is still up... Can anyone verify that much? My laptop I use for torrents is at apple right now so I can't...


----------



## iritegood (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(amemoryoncelost @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> http://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-shuts-down-again-071109/
> 
> read, looks like the tracker is still up... Can anyone verify that much? My laptop I use for torrents is at apple right now so I can't...



I can verify it, the tracker is still definitely up.


----------



## moggymatt (Nov 9, 2007)

Demonoid said:
			
		

> As Arnie says.... "I'll be back"



I wouldn't worry to much the tracker is still up and running, and as we all know shut one site another will spring up.

tbh I don't think all the newb's handing out invites helped any...


----------



## adgloride (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Where would they get money for their own severs? It's a free site full of leechers. lol.
> 
> They'd be fools to put up money that would never get returned.
> 
> Sad to see it go though. Glad I got what I needed a few hours ago.



I would have thought a few people may have donated.  I think pirate bay has made a lot with donations.  Can't remember the trackers name now, as its going back years.  But the one people donated to help if fight a legal battle.  Thought the rumour is the guy closed the tracker anyway and ran off with the money.


----------



## emirof (Nov 9, 2007)

all my good ratio's gone ? How cruel :|


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 9, 2007)

Why aren't they in Sweden on TPB's provider?


----------



## SynGamer (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Where would they get money for their own severs? It's a free site full of leechers. lol.
> ...



The donation link hasn't worked for quite some time.  I've tried and had ever intention of donating but no luck.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 9, 2007)

Just use torrentz.com.
I hope the MAFIAA and other corporate thugs get rid of all these centralized bullshit sites. Eventually, it will kill THEM, not P2P.
The sooner we get rid of the "private little club house" mentality, the better and healthier   piracy will be.
Honestly, "turn off DHT so you can use our shitty site" ? Sure, chump, be a nice, big target, be my guest.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> all my good ratio's gone ? How cruel :|



its no tlike ug
your ratio doesn't mean shit on demonoid


----------



## phoood (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > all my good ratio's gone ? How cruel :|
> ...


Shhh, this is the only reason Demonoid had decent seeders!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> ...



Lol my ratio was crap. Mine was a .39 I had downloaded 2.49GB IIRC and uploaded about 950mb


----------



## lostsoulktash (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, this sucks...sites are disappearing every single day.  Demonoid was one of my best sites.  Ratio was average i could say...but still, it wasn't unlike others that had virus and those media crap torrents.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

btjunkie FTW !


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone on Demonoid noticed that even though the site is down that the tracker is still online?  My seeds in the last hour or so have become active again!


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 9, 2007)

I


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> I


----------



## two40 (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> I


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG IT JUST HIT ME ! 

where im i going to download my porn now ? ! ! 

classics like Asian Adventures and Assablanca !


----------



## bobrules (Nov 9, 2007)

Yay demonoid is gone for other countries now.


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn you demonoid, i had a perfect 1.0 ratio with hundreds of gigs of shit downloaded, what am i supposed to do now?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

like two40 said  there are other bit torrent sites out there 

i have 4 on my bookmarks and i dont even download stuff lol


----------



## nephdj (Nov 9, 2007)

looks like some of the trackers are now dropping, 2 of my torrents are actively refused


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 10, 2007)

This is why I never have more than a 1 ratio on any tracker. What's the point in spending all your bandwidth to get a huge ratio when the tracker can be pulled at anytime?


----------



## JimmyJangles (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm just hoping the tracker holds up for a little while longer.  I finally find a couple of obscure anime movies, and it slows to a crawl starting today, with only a few MB's left to go.  As long as it finishes I'll be happy.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 10, 2007)

FUCK. I just checked today and FUCK. Goddamned America.


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 10, 2007)

there goes my hard-earned ratio...

i have confidence they will move servers once more though


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 10, 2007)

I loved Demonoid. It'll be back up soon probably.

However, my ratio is another story. I believe it was something along the lines of...

149 GB Downloaded.
49 GB Uploaded.

XD.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

welp, im doing my part to fight back.
im going to mass spam the CRIA's email.


----------



## lookout (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## rhyguy (Nov 11, 2007)

now i need another private torrent site


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 11, 2007)

God damn............maybe they should do what TPB did and buy there own island


----------



## h8uthemost (Nov 11, 2007)

I just can't believe this. I was out all day, just got home, and now Demonoid is gone. I belong to some very high level trackers, but I don't love any of them as much as I loved Demonoid. The amount of content on that site was just crazy.

I really hope they get back up and running. Or at least come back with a different name or something.

After Oink went down, What and Waffles popped(which I'm glad because I love each one, both have quite a bit of content already). And that's a big F.U. to the ones that took Oink down. So that's what needs to be done with Demonoid. Show them that they are never going to stop these sites.



QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> However, my ratio is another story. I believe it was something along the lines of...
> 
> 149 GB Downloaded.
> 49 GB Uploaded.
> ...



It's people like you is why so many people talked about Demonoid. Demonoid needed to go 100% private(only invites), and enforce strict ratio requirements. They needed to get rid of all the useless leechers. Then the speeds would have been a lot better.

If they would have done this, then site would have been well respected. It was a great site, with a ton of content. But they were just too easy on the n0ob leechers. Strictness is what made OiNK so great.


----------



## h8uthemost (Nov 11, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> all my good ratio's gone ? How cruel :|



Mine too i had over 1.00. I spent the last 2 months seeding like crazy. Ehh shit happens. Demonoid


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 11, 2007)

All my seeds...gone.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 11, 2007)

darn it, my ratio was getting good too.
Got alot of junk off that site.
Left a good few rare PSX Isos un finished though.
Darn it.
I really liked that site.

Oh well, theres always other torrent sites.
Maybe Demonoid might come back one day.


----------



## Takrin (Nov 11, 2007)

ahh the slow death of the free internet, soon there wont be anything but porn and spam.  if it was up to me i'd launch a damn satellite into space stuff it with servers, and when they come after me i'll laugh in their face, point my finger and say "You have no damn Jurisdiction!".  they cant get rid of pirating, its been around for centuries i'm sure some egyption guy stole a wall etching and claimed it was his without the artist consent.

*Edit*
oh i never liked torrents much though, too many people leech and run off i miss the days of FTP, irc downloading wasnt all that bad either just the waiting part sucked


----------



## Taza (Nov 11, 2007)

Quit whining about your ratios. They aren't meaningful anyway - only having 1.0 is, otherwise you contribute to slow speeds.

And remember Suprnova? One site goes down, five more pop up.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 11, 2007)

even though i used it alot there are still *cough* better sites...


----------



## bladetears (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol, why are all your ratios so low? My ratio was 3 (1 TB Upload/300 GB Download).

Demonoid was my favorite torrent site, but there are still many out there.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

Demonoid was really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My uploads were around 1.5 but all of us Australians have very low upload speed so it takes a long time.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

It had so MUCH STUFF... but w/e. I still have Torrentz, so it isn't all bad news. It just has a worse layout, but whatever =/


----------

